# rear caliper, replace or a quick fix?



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a 2003 gti, the driver side rear caliper seems to stay engaged while driving. I replaced the e-brake cable which did not show any sign of corrosion. Upon further investigation, jacking both sides of the rear up, the piece that the e-brake cable attaches to on the caliper stays engaged regardless of the position of the handle.
If the cable is removed it remains engaged. 
Is this fixable or is a new caliper required?]
It will move by hand, but I am certainly not going to move it by hand every time after parking the car. I see there is a bolt attaching the piece of the caliper that controls the e-brake. Hoping for something easy like.... take that bolt off, remove piece, clean, put back on....
Any input on the subject is welcome. Thanks, and I hope this wasn't extremely confusing.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Sorry, dude - you need a new caliper. The parking-brake mechanism in it corroded, causing the caliper to lock up.


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

I did a little more research and I found what looks to be a cure for this... It takes the caliper springs from a vw sharan hand brake lever springs and they get inserted into both holes of the e-brake mechanism on the caliper







picture is stolen from another message board


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

xblackenx said:


> I did a little more research and I found what looks to be a cure for this... It takes the caliper springs from a vw sharan hand brake lever springs and they get inserted into both holes of the e-brake mechanism on the caliper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will only help if the brake caliper lever needs a little help to return to the released position. If the caliper piston is seized, or will not return due to gunk inside the piston bore, the spring is not going to solve the problem.

On earlier MKIII rear calipers, VW added rubber coated weights to the parking brake arms to do the same thing as the spring in the photo you found. The problem with the weights is that on the right rear caliper, the weight had a tendency to hit the gas tank filler neck shield that VW added to later MKIIIs (about the same time that the weights were added).


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

germancarnut51 said:


> This will only help if the brake caliper lever needs a little help to return to the released position. If the caliper piston is seized, or will not return due to gunk inside the piston bore, the spring is not going to solve the problem..


I can move the lever by hand and it releases the brake. Called VW and ordered the springs, fingers crossed and will post my results.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

How about posting the part number for the springs, and the price?


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

I ordered from the dealer, ecs has them for $3.72 each, but their cheapest shipping price is around $10 regardless of weight... dealership said they're around $5 each
Part #s for springs, both are needed, one left, one right:
7H0615295A
7H0615296


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

xblackenx said:


> I ordered from the dealer, ecs has them for $3.72 each, but their cheapest shipping price is around $10 regardless of weight... dealership said they're around $5 each
> Part #s for springs, both are needed, one left, one right:
> 7H0615295A
> 7H0615296


Thanks, I'm going to check the MKIV rear calipers I installed on my 97 Jetta GT last month to see if they have the same slotted holes, and if they do, I'll order a pair of springs next time I go by the VW Dealer.


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

installed the other day... so far so good... e-brake is returning and no longer sticking


----------



## ForeverLow (Feb 25, 2012)

I Also Just Got My Springs But Ive Seen Pictures Like This With The Spring The Other Way 

Which Way Is The Right Way?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

That is the same way, but it's reversed since that's the left rear caliper (in your photo) on the other side (and that's a different type of caliper).


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

a couple weeks after I put those springs in my calipers started sticking again. I bought had to buy new calipers. When you buy the springs from the dealer they say which is for which side. In all honesty, it doesn't matter which way they're installed with regards to the function of the springs... but you will notice that one way is easier to install. good luck


----------



## ForeverLow (Feb 25, 2012)

xblackenx said:


> a couple weeks after I put those springs in my calipers started sticking again. I bought had to buy new calipers. When you buy the springs from the dealer they say which is for which side. In all honesty, it doesn't matter which way they're installed with regards to the function of the springs... but you will notice that one way is easier to install. good luck


Thanx I Got Them On This Way Easy No Tools No Jack


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

ForeverLow said:


> Thanx I Got Them On This Way Easy No Tools No Jack


I was taking another look at your photos, and I see what you mean now. You put the spring on with the spring coil away from the hinge bolt, and on the other photo, the spring is installed with the spring coil on the same side as the hinge bolt.

Either way the spring seems to do the same job, but it looks like it should be positioned the other way.

I got my springs in the mail yesterday from 1stVWParts. With shipping, the cost was only about $8.50. They're different part numbers (1K0-615-295 & 1K0-615-296), and look similar, but slightly different. I'm thinking about ordering the part numbers posted in this thread, just to see what the difference is.


----------

